# buy 2004 tcr 1 this weekend or wait for the 2005's?



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm trying to decide whether to buy a 2004 tcr 1 this weekend or wait till the 05's come out. the 04 tcr is in my size(medium) selling for $2,399. Does anyone know when the 05's come out, what availability will be like(will I be able to get a medium right when the come out), if the price will be the same as the 04 I could get, and if giant is specing anything new on the 05 that would make it worth waiting for.
thanks in advance.


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*Something to think about!*

2005 Giant TCR 1 with 2005 Shimano Ultegra 10-speed? Just curious....Haven't seen the bikes, but the shop here said it would be 10-speed. But....does that mean more $$$. Who knows.


----------



## GIANTpain (Aug 3, 2004)

happycx said:


> 2005 Giant TCR 1 with 2005 Shimano Ultegra 10-speed? Just curious....Haven't seen the bikes, but the shop here said it would be 10-speed. But....does that mean more $$$. Who knows.


The bike shops I've been to have been telling me that in general prices on all bikes are going up next year. Well, either that or they hold the price the same, but de-spec the bikes (105s instead of ultegra). I've heard this from Trek and Specialized dealers and they were pretty sure it was across the board. Material and shipping costs everywhere are going up so that made sense to me. Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## digby (Jul 23, 2004)

Helped a little. I found out they wont be out till mid october, and the shops wont know what kind of changes on both pricing and spec till interbike. I said screw it and decided not to wait. Got my bike for 2399 and it had a dura ace rear derailleur. Also the shop is letting me swap out a good amount of stuff to keep me happy. Swapped a saddle to a sella italia slr, swapped tires to plain black michelin pros, rear cassette from a 11-23(yeah right) to a more reasonable 12-26, also theyre ordering me a shorter stem to swap and letting me trade bars for slightly narrower ones. I'm not too sure why giant specs a 125mm stem and 45cm bars with every size bike, but it makes me feel pretty stretched out, all in all once the bar and stem arrive it will be pretty dialed. The bike is pretty awesome. Feels super fast on the flats and very comfortable. Did my normal after loop work and was suprised at how much energy I still had at the end of the ride. Carbon seems to soak up everything that my old steel bike didnt and as a result I seem to have a bit more energy and be less sore when i'm dont riding.


----------

